# Fetal demise



## sknapp56 (Dec 19, 2012)

Fetal demise at 19 weeks 2 days induced with Cytotec and delivered with delivery of placenta. ACOG information state delivery before 20 weeks should be coded with E &M and the 59414 delivery of placenta. Another suggestion was the 59855 induced AB but the descriptions states physician terminates a pregnancy which to me is different that fetal demise. Hospital bill a 59409 vaginal delivery only code.  Would like input from other coders as to how they would bill. Thank you for your help in advance.


----------



## LanaW (Dec 28, 2012)

According to ACOG fetal demise prior to 20 weeks 0 days is coded with E/M code + 59414 (delivery of placenta) if done.  Or if a non-surgical abortion is induced by injection you would use 59850, 59851 or 59852.  This is info straight out of the Procedural Coding in Obstetrics and Gynecology 2012 manual, Table 5-2.


----------



## Bready (Dec 31, 2012)

*fetal demise*

Cytotec is a vaginal suppository used to speed delivery.  The code you would use prior to 22 wks is 59855.  It is for missed abortion or fetal demise in utero.  ICD9: 632


----------

